

Ask HN: Good books on robotics - Gakho

Hi,<p>I&#x27;m starting to get interested in robotics and I was wondering if you guys could recommend any good books in the field. It&#x27;s fine if the books only cover a subsection like vision, actuators or sensors. I just want to understand more about the field. Thanks
======
DanielBryars
Old but good:
[https://www.mheducation.co.in/html/9780070265103.html](https://www.mheducation.co.in/html/9780070265103.html)

